# Comfort Colors Stock images



## prismdesigns (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello, does anyone know where I can find some stock images in full res of comfort colors T-Shirts? 

I am hoping to make a psd mockup but can't find hi res images of the front and back anywhere

Here is a example of what I'm looking for


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you checked out if any vendors have these images in web site image libraries? If not both AlphaBroder and ACC carry Comfort Colors. You would have to have an account before downloading images.


----------



## squadronswag (Jun 12, 2016)

Alphabroder has great stock images, message me if you need any specific ones


----------

